# Video recorders with OSS support



## Deleted member 67862 (Feb 17, 2022)

The big two video recorders obs-studio and simplescreenrecorder depend on sound systems that are not native to FreeBSD. I like many others don't care to use Pulseaudio, ALSA, or JACK. Is there _any_ recorders that support OSS at least as a build option that I'm not aware of?


----------



## Alexander88207 (Feb 17, 2022)

OSS simply doesn't have that feature that it outputs the sound for recording out of the box.

The trick is to use virtual oss

https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/how-to-recored-audio-from-game-on-freebsd.77855


----------

